

Rogers reports Canada wide wireless service outage - kenrose
http://www.thestar.com/news/gta/2013/10/09/rogers_reports_wireless_service_outage_company_website_down.print.html

======
kenrose
Rogers is Canada's largest wireless carrier with over 9 million subscribers.
Service is apparently down for everyone (including me).

